# JBoss im LAN / wie konfigurieren



## Guest (3. Jul 2007)

Hi,

ich entwickle gerade eine Webanwendung auf einem JBoss 4.2, der lokal auf meinem Arbeitsplatzrechner läuft. Die ersten Ergebnisse würde ich gerne schnell einigen räumlich weit entfernten Nutzern zeigen. Die sind im selben LAN aber durch ein VPN über tausende von Kilometern.

Wie konfiguriere ich JBoss bitte so, dass die Nutzer einfach meine LAN-interne IP-Addresse im Browser eingeben können und dann die Anwendung sehen?

Also z. B. http://192.168.0.60:8080/name_der_anwendung

Danke!


----------



## Guest (3. Jul 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Wie konfiguriere ich JBoss bitte so, dass die Nutzer einfach meine LAN-interne IP-Addresse im Browser eingeben können und dann die Anwendung sehen?
> 
> Also z. B. http://192.168.0.60:8080/name_der_anwendung
> ...


Geht nicht. Mit einer LAN-IP-Adresse schon gar nicht.

Such dir hier einen Dynamic DNS Provider aus:
http://www.dmoz.org/Computers/Software/Internet/Servers/Address_Management/Dynamic_DNS_Services/


----------



## JUnkie (3. Jul 2007)

Geht wohl, mit der Option -b, also z. B.

run.sh -b 192.168.0.60


----------

